
Show HN: Page-info – Determine the attributes of any region of memory - BeeOnRope
https://github.com/travisdowns/page-info
======
BeeOnRope
Sometimes you just want to know exactly what type of page is backing your
memory region - because the behavior of 2MB huge pages can be very different
than normal 4KB pages - and when using transparent hugepages there is no
guaranteed on what type you will get (and you might get a mix)!

This mostly trivial utility lets you query the page type at runtime - allowing
you to answer the above question exactly, as well as others like "has this
page been committed yet?" or "has this page been swapped out?".

Feedback welcome.

